
TSDL: Time Series Data Library - Jasamba
https://datamarket.com/data/list/?q=provider:tsdl
======
chollida1
If you'd like another source for time series data with a significant bias
towards US financial data, check out what the St. Louis Fed FRED puts out at:

[https://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/](https://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/)

They do a decent job of updating the site and cleaning data.

The R library quantlib has made pulling this data easy.
[http://www.quantmod.com/examples/intro/#data](http://www.quantmod.com/examples/intro/#data)

~~~
crudbug
Great resource.

